# John Deere 111 Riding Mower



## John Martens (Jun 25, 2009)

Newbie here...

My father has a John Deer 111 Riding mower that he's having a problem with. It starts fine, better than my car actually...but we're having problems with both the clutch and brake pedals.. it's like they are locked in the depressed position. Is there a release lever underneath that I can pull to unlock these?

John


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum :wave:

Going to assume that you have had this mower for awhile and you know how the parking break release works. If the break release is stuck, something broke. You will have to look at it, but there will not be a release under the mower.

BG


----------

